# Jacknic's Defiance



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Stunning!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

What a beauty! So regal


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing your high!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Congratulations! Who are the 3 proud people?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

That's just stunning!

Absolutely....

Stunning!


(using my fingers to count when he will be 2 :wink: )


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

Gorgeous...doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow! What a hunk! Kathy...has he been colour tested yet?


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Stunningly beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, he is amazing! I've read that Dobermans should have the "look of eagles", and have to say I see that in some Poodles, including Dodge. He is very special and has so much presence. Congratulations on a very special win, too .


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful boy!


----------

